# Saddle, Name Plates



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So y new custom saddle came in about 2 weeks ago. I also ordered a name plate for it. My problem is that up until now, the store has always put the name plate on for me but this time around they didn't.

The lady at the counter said it's easy to put them on and that you can do it yourself? 

I've never done it, and I am afraid at the idea of causing some scratches or holes in my new saddle which cost me a few grand. Any of you done it before? I tried to look it up online but did not find anything regarding instructions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I would definatly find someone that knows how to do this.. I would hate for you to scatch up your new saddle.. alot of tack store do it fairly cheap


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the place where i bought my nameplate put it on my leather halter for free i think. all i had to do was bring the halter in and they took it out back and did it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I put my name plate on my saddle 

I took a thumb tack and poked holes in the center of the dots on the nameplate where the screw would go in. This is after i had centered it on the saddle.

Then i took a screw driver and started the screw without the nameplate on. After i got it started, i would take it out, and put the nameplate on and then screw it in. I left it loose so i would be able to do the same with the other side.

I have not taken the nameplate off my saddle, so I cannot comment on the size of the whole or anything.

I'm sure if you have an awle(sp?) that it would be a lot better than a thumb tack.. but that was all i had to work with.

Hope i helped.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I put my name plate on my saddle
> 
> I took a thumb tack and poked holes in the center of the dots on the nameplate where the screw would go in. This is after i had centered it on the saddle.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, thanks appy. The name plate came with the 2 screws for it. The leather itself seems like it would be easy enough to do it myself, I just wasnt sure whether or not it was.

Thanks for the post


----------

